# Here's Some Canadian Football For Ya



## chantal7 (Sep 20, 2008)

Went to a football game a while ago in the summer, and it ended up raining, just pouring rain! The funny thing is, we didn't get wet! Ahahahahahaha. So I took pictures of before (that being the storm clouds) & After (the game resumed):
1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





And, a little fan pride to top it off:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 20, 2008)

got some rain a


----------



## chantal7 (Sep 20, 2008)

Jeff Canes said:


> got some rain a



Just a bit. You don't got no rain there, a


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 22, 2008)

the rain actually stopped after awhile?
well guess you guys were lucky lol over here if it start to rain it would last for hours or usually days  

nice storm clouds and I can't wait to visit that stadium later on  say is it closed during the winter or do they do things there too? lol you know like turn it into hockeyrink or keep playing football even with snow and all that.

heh btw nice sarcasm, eh?


----------



## chantal7 (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah, usually when the clouds are that dark blue, it only lasts maybe max an hour and then it's gone. That rain lasted like 30 min haha. We get the weekly rain here too, and that's when you can see no clear sky at all; that's when I know we're gonna have rain for a while.

That field, I believe, is for football only; hence, it's a football stadium. It's out doors, so no, they don't do winter lol


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 23, 2008)

chantal7 said:


> Yeah, usually when the clouds are that dark blue, it only lasts maybe max an hour and then it's gone. That rain lasted like 30 min haha. We get the weekly rain here too, and that's when you can see no clear sky at all; that's when I know we're gonna have rain for a while.
> 
> That field, I believe, is for football only; hence, it's a football stadium. It's out doors, so no, they don't do winter lol



lol i see you know quite a lot about weather  Well I guess I will find out how rainy I could be there soon. I guess its usually those short thunderstorms that are really interesting to take pics of because of the awesome looking clouds and the amount of rain and of course the lightning ^^

hahaha they should keep it open in the winter I mean it would definitely be more interesting to play football in slippery and snow covered grass lol all they have to do is sliding around and do touchdowns


----------



## chantal7 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hobbes said:


> lol i see you know quite a lot about weather  Well I guess I will find out how rainy I could be there soon. I guess its usually those short thunderstorms that are really interesting to take pics of because of the awesome looking clouds and the amount of rain and of course the lightning ^^
> 
> hahaha they should keep it open in the winter I mean it would definitely be more interesting to play football in slippery and snow covered grass lol all they have to do is sliding around and do touchdowns



Did you find a place to even live yet here? Wtf are you going to do when you get here? lol

lol I'm not sure they'd want to keep it open in the winter here... it gets pretty cold. Who knows, maybe they do keep it open, but I've never heard such a thing.


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 24, 2008)

chantal7 said:


> Did you find a place to even live yet here? Wtf are you going to do when you get here? lol
> 
> lol I'm not sure they'd want to keep it open in the winter here... it gets pretty cold. Who knows, maybe they do keep it open, but I've never heard such a thing.



lol well not really but I have been regularly checking this site:

http://www.247apartments.com/asp/Public/Search/search_results_CA.asp?

I am thinking about to do all the things simultaneously since I am not sure which thing to do first. You know find an apartment first and book the ticket or the other way. lol once I get there the first thing I am going to do is to find a job -.- yeah I hate hunting for jobs lol but I guess you gotta do what you gotta do. umm wanna give me some advice how to find a job quickly and painlessly? oh well I guess I will just have to wait and see what will happen.
EDIT: well I found out that you have to pay to be a member on that site and I just paid 20 bucks just to get the phone numbers to those who have vacant apartments. anyway I just hope I will get an apartment soon and it doesnt take years like here in Stockholm lmao


lmao about the winter football thing. I was just kinda joking about the idea of playing football in the snow or even on ice but it does sound fun  kinda like a combination of football and hockey but I guess everything would happen very fast with games ending after like five minutes ^^


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 24, 2008)

They walk among us. :shock:


----------

